# Minnesota Field Trial Association Inc.



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

Any word on the Minnesota Field Trial Association Inc. Trial


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Derby call backs for 3rd Series are:
*3,4,6,7,8,9,11,12,14,15,19*

Good Luck!!


----------



## tucker (Jan 3, 2006)

Any news on the open?


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

The open has 20 or more dogs to run tomorrow.


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Derby Results


1st #6 Clyde H/M. Patton O/T.Bosacker
2nd #9 DJ H/L. Farmer O/L.Farmer,D.Farmer
3rd #15 Pulp H/L. Farmer O/M.Molthan
4th #11 Ice H/M. Patton O/T.Bosacker
RJ #19 Hope H/R. Stawski. O/T.Fait, J.Shaffer
JAM #3, 4, 7, 8, 12, 14


----------



## tucker (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks Sylvia. My little girl Jessie has yet to run then. Good luck.


QUOTE=jollydog;1254530]The open has 20 or more dogs to run tomorrow.[/QUOTE]


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Good job Marc Patton. 1st and 4th with young dogs. Results come with hard work.


----------



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

Please post open callbacks when available. No cell service where we are this weekend.


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

7 12 17 18 22 23 29 35 37 
44 45 48 52 53 58 65 66 74 79 82 84 85 89
Open callbacks to 2nd 
Unofficial


----------



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for posting. Open Rotation?


----------



## tucker (Jan 3, 2006)

Any info on how the open finished?


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

tucker said:


> Any info on how the open finished?


1st: Hilltop's High Society Lady Ga Ga Danny Farmer
2nd: FC Beadle's Turbo Tina Dave Rorem
3rd: NFC Trumarc's Dot Com Danny Farmer
4th: FC Baypont's Take Aim Danny Farmer

RJ: FC AFC Trumarc's Hollandaise Danny Farmer

Jams: 
Trumarc's Gratuity Farmer
FC Jazztime Montana Cowboy Farmer
CFC CAFC Jazztime Cut to the Chase Steve Yozamp


----------

